# Viv-exotic EX48 vivarium



## todd (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where to buy a cheap, but brand new vivexoctic ex48 in the Farnham or Guildford area. Thanks.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 5, 2007)

Try ValueAquatis they do next day delivery and the prices are very good,they inlude P&P on orders £50+. They only do them in Beeh and black.

John


----------



## *jax* (Oct 9, 2009)

I found the cheapest on ebay at £89.99. Its new and p&p is only a fiver
Vivexotic EX 48 Oak Large Vivarium Wooden Vivarium EX48 on eBay (end time 30-Jan-10 08:53:21 GMT)


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

I have one 4x2x2 left here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/437416-two-new-4x2x2-vivs-beech.html plus not too far from you, can also drill holes for thermostat probe/lighting/heat mat etc.


----------

